# How long did it take you to get pregnant again after your loss?



## Kandl123

i had a mc last night :cry: confirmed this morning by scan. I've been told to wait 3 months until trying again. That seems a lifetime away... How long did you wait and get your bfp? and did you have a healthy pregnancy? 

Sorry if this is in the wrong place


----------



## STEVIE410

I have had 2 mc. I usually wait to have one normal cycle afterwards. With my son I conceived in March after a miscarriage in November (4 cycles) and with this pregnancy I mc in April and conceived in July (2 cycles). So sorry for your loss, it is heartbreaking but remain hopeful, it will happen again!


----------



## Kandl123

Thankyou. I'm just so impatient to wait. I want a baby, we have decided to wait one cycle then try and hope for the best


----------



## Love4you

I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a mmc at 8 weeks. After passing everything I bled for 6 weeks.
My OB had me wait one regular cycle and then we got pregnant the following month.
Even just waiting that 1 cycle felt like forever when all you want is your baby.
Lots of sticky baby dust to you.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

So sorry about your loss, I know how much pain you are in right now. 

My doc initially said to wait 3 cycles too but when I questioned her about this she gave her blessing to try again after 1 cycle.

I got pregnant again our first cycle trying and am 22 weeks today with everything looking perfect so far - the polar opposite of my last pregnancy where nearly everything that could go wrong did, up until I lost my angel at 14 weeks. Sometimes I still feel like I'm going to wake up and discover that this pregnancy has just been a wonderful dream.

The odds are in your favor that you won't have 2 losses in a row. I hope you get your sticky bean soon and please take extra good care of yourself in the meantime and allow others to do the same. :hugs:


----------



## Kandl123

Fit_Mama2Be said:


> So sorry about your loss, I know how much pain you are in right now.
> 
> My doc initially said to wait 3 cycles too but when I questioned her about this she gave her blessing to try again after 1 cycle.
> 
> I got pregnant again our first cycle trying and am 22 weeks today with everything looking perfect so far - the polar opposite of my last pregnancy where nearly everything that could go wrong did, up until I lost my angel at 14 weeks. Sometimes I still feel like I'm going to wake up and discover that this pregnancy has just been a wonderful dream.
> 
> The odds are in your favor that you won't have 2 losses in a row. I hope you get your sticky bean soon and please take extra good care of yourself in the meantime and allow others to do the same. :hugs:

Thankyou :). How long did you bleed for after your mc? And how long was it before your period came after? I'm so impatient, I just want to be able to start trying. I'm avoiding any sex until after my period, I don't think I can face doing it before I can start trying. If I got caught before I'd be scared its end in another mc


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I delivered my sleeping angel February 7, 2015 and then spotted for about 3 weeks. I was like you, did not want to take the chance of getting pregnant too soon and having an early loss.

AF returned on March 25th and we started trying after that, using the sperm meets egg plan. I temped every morning and used opk's - just when I had nearly given up on ovulating that cycle it finally happened on cd21 and I got my bfp 9 days later.

To keep myself sane during the wait to try (and then the wait to ovulate) I focused on being as healthy as I could. I worked out a ton and did a lot of yoga (which is supposed to be good for fertility), really concentrating on the deep breathing. I fed DH and I veggie laden spinach salads each day and we both took extra vitamins for fertility.

When you miscarry one of the worst parts is how you have no control whatsoever over what your body is doing, so focusing on my health made me feel like I was regaining some of that control and gave me confidence.

Hope you are doing as okay as can be right now. :hugs:


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm so sorry for your loss. My doc told us to wait one full cycle after my first af. It did seem like forever, but my periods weren't normal the first two times anyway (first was ultra light and short, second was long and heavy). I got pregnant on the third cycle after a normal period.

I think I bled for 2 weeks after the d&c, got a bfn around then, and got first af 2 more weeks later.

It's a hard wait. I'm so sorry. I was like fit_mama and focused on eating and exercising. I ate better than I ever had. It was my way of getting some sense of control over my body as well. Take good care of yourself xo


----------



## jlw617

With my first loss, we were pregnant right away following 1 cycle, after my most recent loss in November of last year, it took us 3 cycles but we started to ttc right away...I'm about 10 years older this time around than I was after my first loss so I really think that contributed to taking a little longer even though obviously it didn't take much longer. Good luck and sorry for your loss, btw one of my really good friends got a bfp before she even had another cycle after her loss...


----------



## Kandl123

Thankyou for all your replies. I'd love to start TTC straight away. But I'm worried that if I do, it'll be too soon and I'll loose that baby too. Does anyone know of anyone who got pregnant straight away after a mc and had a healthy baby?


----------



## Topanga053

We started TTC before my first AF, but it took us 8 cycles after AF came to get pregnant again. We were following the sperm meets egg plan as well, but it just was not happening. The waiting was hell, but looking back, it was more than worth it, if it meant getting my beautiful daughter.


----------



## hanni

6 months! My first baby was due on 04/09/14 and the second was 04/03/15 so it was 6 months exactly. We started trying again straight away. 

I'm sorry for your loss, I hope you get your rainbow soon x


----------



## Spudtastic

Sorry for your loss.

Last July I miscarried naturally at 8 weeks. I bled like a heavy period for a week. We started to TTc straight away but at the time i didn't realise when I ovulated due to irregular cycles. After one AF I used OPKS and got pregnant that next cycle.

Sadly that pregnancy ended in a missed miscarriage. At my 12 week scan I found out my baby had no heart beat and measured 9+3. I waited 7 weeks to miscarry naturally but when it didn't happen I had an erpc. 

This time I went to see an OB/GYN. She said I could TTC again without waiting a cycle, as did a doctor and two nurses. However I did not ovulate that first cycle and I believe that is because my body was not ready to be pregnat again. I believe my body did need that time to recover. I was really really keen to get pregnant again but I didn't try the next cycle either. The third cycle my husband and I out a lot of effort into TTC lol and I am now 21 weeks pregnant.

It's a tough time when you were pregnant and now you're not. It will happen though. x x


----------



## Christi85

So so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:
I know how much it hurts and how confusing it is. But you WILL get your rainbow baby!

My story: after 1.5 years of TTC unsuccessfully, I finally got my first ever BFP in July 2014. I was super excited and super cautious at the same time. Unfortunately, my scan at 7 weeks showed an empty sac (blighted ovum). The doctor wasn't optimistic, but told me to go back a week later for another scan just in case. Unfortunately there was no change. So I arranged for a D&C a few days later at 9 weeks sharp, and even had one last scan the morning of the procedure to be 1000% sure that there was no baby growing in there. There wasn't, and I went ahead with the D&C. That was in early August 2014. 

It took me about 2 months to feel 100% back to my old self, and in the meantime, we decided to allow 3 cycles to go by before we started TTC again. My first period came 6 weeks post-D&C, lasted for 10 days, and then my cycles were more or less back to normal (27-29 days). We started TTC again during my November 2014 cycle and I didn't get pregnant. But the December '14 cycle was our lucky one and I got a BFP between Christmas and New Year's. Baby is due any day now. So, while it took about 5 months for me to get pregnant again after the D&C, it really only took 2 cycles of actual TTC for it to happen again. 

That being said, every woman is unique. They do say you're more fertile in the first 6-8 months after a miscarriage, but that's true for some and not the case for others. For now I suggest taking as much time as you need to heal, and you can start trying again when you feel up for it, be it 1 month, 3 months or 6 months :hugs:


----------



## Kandl123

Thankyou for that. I'm sorry for your loss too. So all in all when you started trying to concieve it didn't take you long at all... Congratulations on that :), your a lucky one.
Also a big congratulations on your rainbow baby I wish you all the luck for your birth and a happy life with your beautiful baby.,. You more than deserve it after all you went through :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry for your loss :hugs:

I had my first loss in Dec 2014 around 6 weeks. The bleeding was what told me I was mcing and was like a heavy AF with 3 heavier days than usual. My Dr said to wait a cycle, but that was mostly because I was taking Clomid so I waited until that mc cycle was over to take the Clomid again. My 2nd cycle after the mc was still a bit off though even with the Clomid. I got pregnant again 4 cycles after the mc but it was a CP, that was like a normal AF. Then I got pregnant again 2 cycles after the CP which is this pregnancy now.

All of my conceptions have been with Clomid since I have PCOS.


----------



## Stacey_89

Sorry for your loss sweet.
Last yr i had a chemical i got pregnant 3 weeks later and sadly ended in MMC at 7 weeks. The hospital advised us to wait for one period which is what we did,the first month we tried i got pregnant straight away and im nearly 36 weeks with no complications. 
I think its best to wait 1 cycle as it makes dating the pregnancy easier plus just gives your body that little bit of resting time. 
Good luck and dont stress if it dont happen straight away.
My very first pregnancy ended at 12 weeks and took me 8 months to catch with my now 5 year old daughter x


----------



## NDH

I'm not a great example for you as I am on my 5th pregnancy in a year, but I also firmly believe my losses were unrelated to how quickly I conceived, as I have underlying health issues. But inn a strange way the quick back to back losses was a good thing as it alerted me to there being a problem a lot sooner than it would have.

But anyway, I got pregnant the month aftery first loss, skipped the first month after my last loss and conceived the second month, for pregnant again while avoiding fertile window the first month after that loss, and had a month off before getting pregnant this time ))


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Sorry for your loss Hun xxxxx:hugs::hugs:

My first loss was last year I was 8 weeks after that it took 6 months to conceive again that too ended in a loss but much later at 19 weeks . I did not want to wait I had my first period and started tracking my ovulation as I know it can be a bit messed up after a miscarriage this time round it has only taken 2 months. My consultant gave us the green light to try againxxxx


Please take your time and do what's right for you xxxx


----------



## happynewmom1

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: I had two early losses. My first was at 6 weeks... We tried right away, got pregnant before my next af which ended at 4 weeks. We decided to keep trying and I ended up pregnant again before af arrived. Thankfully all is going well so far at 18 weeks. If we had lost another or if we do, we would take a long break.


----------



## Marumi

Sorry to hear about your loss :( 

I got pregnant a few days after. My MC started on the 20th, I bleed for about 6 days and on the 28th I conceived again. Which was very painful this time because my body wasn't fully healed.
My doctor said I don't need to wait with ttc. We were just testing waters to see if Sex after the MC feels okay. 
I worry about this prcatically uterine lining free pregnancy. I have been through some pretty painful aches and I have spotted old blood from my miscarriage with this pregnancy. I am hoping time will pass by fast so I can relax.


----------



## LoraLoo

9 months after Eve, 5 months after Alfie.


----------



## PugLuvAh

So sorry for your loss :(

I got pregnant right away after a mc, I did not wait one cycle. I was early in the pregnancy and my hcg levels didn't need to come down very far. I literally got pregnant 2 weeks after I stopped bleeding (which was about a week). The only thing that was different was that I couldn't tell them my last period date because of the miscarriage, so they relied on the ultrasound dating a lot more.

I had a healthy baby boy, who's now 3.5 years old.

Good luck xxoo


----------



## Blu10

First mc was 3 months later but first month trying as i was too scared! Second mc i waited for first AF then conceived straight away. Its fair to say it was a stressful for 5 months with persistent bleeding but all is well now. Good luck x


----------



## TTDuck

I mc around 7 weeks and despite the longer bleeding than AF my cycle was completely normal. Even detected ovulation so I could have tried that first cycle but waited until after AF. Took 2 more cycles after that.


----------



## Brjare0215

I was about 6 weeks when I miscarried. Went to the ER, and my PA told me I could try again the next month, but she recommends waiting several months for emotional damage that the mc may cause. In reality, you can start trying immediately. It just depends on how it took a toll on your heart...


----------



## Bumblebee117

I waited two full cycles. 

I miscarried at almost 6 weeks back in July 2015. I bled for a bit over two weeks and then 5 weeks after the mc I got another period, which was August 18th. I then started my period again on September 22nd, ovulated on cd 19 and here I am - pregnant again! Praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## Kandl123

Sorry but I couldn't help but notice we are the same weeks along. I'm 5+6 today too.. Due 2nd July 2016 &#128513;
Preying for your sticky bean


----------



## Bumblebee117

Kandl123 said:


> Sorry but I couldn't help but notice we are the same weeks along. I'm 5+6 today too.. Due 2nd July 2016 &#128513;
> Preying for your sticky bean

Praying for yours too! :hugs:


----------

